# Should we spay two female pups at the same time?



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there. Because spaying is such a heated topic, I will say up front that I am not asking for advice on whether or not to spay, or when to spay, etc. My question is whether we should spay both of our female pups at the same time, so one is not trying to play with the other during recovery and vice versa. We have the option to obviously spay them at different times, so I am just not sure what is best (for us, and for them). Thank you in advance for any advice, or experience regarding this issue.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If it were me, I'd do them both at the same time. That way they will both be recovering at the same time and you won't have one who wants to play with the other, but can't. If you did them separately, I would think that it would be tough for the recovering dog to understand why the other dog gets to run and play and she doesn't!

I assume they each have their own separate crates? If not, get them. It will be much easier to keep them relatively calm and quiet for their recovery period.


----------



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, they both have their own crates. That was my sentiment as well. I just didn't know if it was a good idea or not.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Depends on what you are trying to do. We neutered the submissive puppy and left the other intact for a year to reinforce which one was alpha, so we didn't have problems with fighting later.


----------



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

They are not fighting.. We do not intend to ever breed so we do not want to risk pregnancy at any point. It was our plan to spay from the start, we just never thought about the pro's/con's of spaying them together, or not. 

(P.S. Sorry- I have just read post after post of people being bashed for their decision to spay, or not, so I just don't want this post to go that direction).


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm one that is all for early spay/neuter. I volunteer at a rescue! My concern is if you are going to have two females living together you have to make sure you set boundaries early on which one is boss. You don't want them to hit maturity and have that alpha fight. If you are going to always be the boss and stay on top of it then get them both done at the same time. (That is what I meant by depending on what you are trying to do) If you are going to reinforce one as dominate and one as submissive then you need to get the submissive one done first.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> If you are going to reinforce one as dominate and one as submissive then you need to get the submissive one done first.


I don't think spaying makes a difference as to who is alpha. You might have an argument that it can make a difference with males, but with females, not so much. 

Some bitches get hormonally aggressive during heat cycles, so if you want to avoid that issue, get both spayed before their first heats. I know that's sort of frowned upon around here, but I'm all for it if that's what you want to do!


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

I vote both at the same time, no need to make the tripod and hassles twice. Knock it all out in a day. It will help them bond knowing they feel the same way. Go for it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Get them both done at the same time. Easier on everyone involved. I don't think it would be helpful to decide which one is dominant and leave that one intact for a while to reinforce that role. What if you labeled the wrong pup dominant? 
Sheilah


----------



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just an update: The vet was booked by the time I tried to get our dog scheduled, so we ended up spaying them 2 weeks apart. It was not fun for them- so if anyone else out there is wondering this same thing- I would go ahead and get them both done at the same time. When one couldn't play, the other was bummed out, and vice versa. They both are fully recovered and loving life now- but for basically a month- it was not so much fun!


----------

